# Best Bred by Exhibitor in Show!!



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

It seems I am just pouring congratulations out all over the place! As if it were not enough that my friends Deb and Blase went BIS with their lovely Rottweiler boy Crew yesterday at the Jacksonville Dog Fanciers Dog show, then the darling 9 mos old ET son, Royal Blue Mako, went Best Bred by Exhibitor in Show!!










You might recall that Mako also won Best in Puppy Sweepstakes recently.

Our hearty congratulations go out to Mako and his owner-handler/breeder, and also to breeders.

What a way to kick off the year!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

GREAT win! Bred by is always special <3


----------

